# ιδεατό στερεό



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2013)

Δεν βρίσκω άκρη. 

Βρήκα εδώ ένα σχόλιο όπου κάτι λέει για γαλλικά, αλλά ούτε από εκεί βρήκα άκρη.

Έψαξα γλωσσάρια τεχνικών όρων ονλάιν, από αυτά που βρήκα εδώ, ΙΑΤΕ, eurlex, proz, αλλά τίποτα. 

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι, πριν γραφτώ στο φόρουμ των μηχανικών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αναζητάς ειδική ορολογία. Αν πρόκειται για ιδεατό στερεό όπως εδώ, ίσως αρκεί απλώς κάτι σαν virtual solid body.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο *imaginary box* αλλά και το *imaginary solid*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αναζητάς ειδική ορολογία. Αν πρόκειται για ιδεατό στερεό όπως εδώ, ίσως αρκεί απλώς κάτι σαν virtual solid body.



Τώρα συμφωνώ κι εγώ με το imaginary solid, στο νέτι δείχνει χρήσεις 100% σαν αυτές που (υπέθεσα ότι) χρειάζεσαι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2013)

Το πρωτότυπό μου:


> Σύμφωνα με (ΦΕΚ 59/Δ/1969) αναθεωρούνται οι όροι και οι περιορισμοί δόμησης των οικοπέδων του ρυμοτομικών σχεδίου της Βουλιαγμένης. Σε αυτόν τον τομέα επιτρέπονται μόνο εγκαταστάσεις κοινής χρήσεως με χαρακτήρα τουριστικού ή θαλάσσιου αθλητισμού. Επιτρέπονται δηλαδή ξενοδοχεία με κτίρια είτε σε ενιαίους όγκους είτε κατακερματισμένους.
> Με την απόφαση συμπληρώνεται η υπ’ αριθμόν 436158/90 απόφαση με την απαγόρευση κατασκευών πάνω από το κτίριο και της υποχρεωτικής κατασκευής στέγης, εκτός των καπνοδόχων, αγωγών αερισμού, καπνοσυλλεκτών, μόνο των συλλεκτικών επιφανειών των ηλιακών συστημάτων που πρέπει να ενσωματώνονται στην επιφάνεια των στεγών, αλεξικέραυνων, κεντρικών κεραιών τηλεοράσεων και ραδιοφώνων που μπορεί να εξέχουν και πέρα από το ιδεατό στερεό.


Είχα την αίσθηση ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι ένας συγκεκριμένος όρος. Πολεοδομία είναι αυτή, τεχνικός όρος είναι, δε θα έχουν κάτι ψιλοκαθιερωμένο;

Επειδή βρήκα στο eur lex το virtual cuboid = ιδεατό κυβοειδές στερεό, σκεφτόμουν το virtual solid (όχι πως αναγκαστικά ό,τι βρίσκουμε εκεί πρέπει να είναι σωστό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το πρωτότυπό μου:Είχα την αίσθηση ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι ένας συγκεκριμένος όρος. Πολεοδομία είναι αυτή, τεχνικός όρος είναι, δε θα έχουν κάτι ψιλοκαθιερωμένο;


Γι' αυτό στράφηκα στο imaginary solid. Επειδή είδα ευρήματα σε παλιά γκουγκλοβιβλία όπως:

The solid, or imaginary solid, when the stairs are open in the centre, round which... (από το γλωσσάρι στο: Civil architecture: or, A complete theoretical and practical system of building, Edward Shaw, 1836) και

[...] for these plans are nothing else than the projection by parallel lines of such an imaginary solid or model of the original made upon planes parallel to those of the solid itself [...] (από: Practical Geometry, Linear Perspective, and Projection, Thomas Bradley, 1834).

Βέβαια, η μόδα λέει σήμερα virtual, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## Resident (Oct 22, 2013)

Γιατί όχι ideal solid;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Resident said:


> Γιατί όχι ideal solid;



*ideal solid*
any one of five solids whose faces are congruent regular polygons and whose polyhedral angles are all congruent

Ιδανικό στερεό;


----------



## cougr (Oct 22, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί το _building envelope_

Building Envelope
A building envelope is the maximum three-dimensional space on a zoning lot within which a structure can be built, as permitted by applicable height, setback and yard controls.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

Resident said:


> Γιατί όχι ideal solid;





nickel said:


> *ideal solid*
> any one of five solids whose faces are congruent regular polygons and whose polyhedral angles are all congruent


Αυτά, τα λέμε συνήθως πλατωνικά στερεά.



cougr said:


> Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί το _building envelope_
> 
> Building Envelope
> A building envelope is the maximum three-dimensional space on a zoning lot within which a structure can be built, as permitted by applicable height, setback and yard controls.


Καλό φαίνεται. Σαν να 'χεις δίκιο κι εσύ.
Υπογραφή: Νασ. Χότζας :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Εγώ στο δρόμο μου είδα αυτό το _building envelope_ και δεν με βόλευε καθόλου:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Building_envelope

Η ΙΑΤΕ το αποδίδει ως «κέλυφος κτιρίου».


----------



## cougr (Oct 22, 2013)

Όντως, έχει διττή σημασία.


----------



## cougr (Oct 22, 2013)

cougr said:


> Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί το _building envelope_
> 
> Building Envelope
> A building envelope is the maximum three-dimensional space on a zoning lot within which a structure can be built, as permitted by applicable height, setback and yard controls.



Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, παλιότερα το _building envelope_ (με τον ως άνω ορισμό) λεγόταν _imaginary building envelope
_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2013)

Το έδωσα και στους μηχανικούς, έπεσαν κάποιες απαντήσεις και εκεί, το πράγμα μοιάζει να πηγαίνει προς το *zoning envelope*. 

Για περισσότερες εξηγήσεις δείτε τη συζήτηση στο michanikos.gr.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

Το _zoning envelope_ είναι, υποθέτω, κατανοητό στους Αμερικανούς, που το χρησιμοποιούν. Μια μελέτη το ορίζει ως εξής:

The zoning envelope is an imaginary three-dimensional mold which represents a building's maximum development potential.

Η ελληνική νομοθεσία ορίζει το *ιδεατό στερεό* έτσι που το ανέφεραν και οι μηχανικοί:
Το κτίριο που μπορεί να ανεγερθεί στο οικόπεδο περιορίζεται μέσα σε ιδεατό στερεό που καθορίζεται: [...]

Το *ιδεατό στερεό* δεν είναι λοιπόν κάτι διαφορετικό από *imaginary box* (solid, three-dimensional space, όχι επιφάνειες μόνο, ωραίο και το _three-dimensional mold_ του αμερικάνικου ορισμού) που συγκεκριμενοποιείται από τον νόμο. Στα αγγλικά συγκεκριμενοποιείται σε σχέση με το γενικό και αόριστο imaginary solid όταν γίνεται zoning envelope (που κι αυτό καθορίζεται από κάποιον νόμο). Ωστόσο, υπάρχει το πρόβλημα του τι καταλαβαίνει ο αναγνώστης.

Στην περίπτωση του κειμένου σου («κεντρικών κεραιών τηλεοράσεων και ραδιοφώνων που μπορεί να εξέχουν και πέρα από το ιδεατό στερεό») θα έλεγα:

which may extend beyond/outside the building envelope/the zoning envelope

και θα έβαζα και μια επεξήγηση, περίπου σαν:

The imaginary three-dimensional mold which represents a building's maximum development potential as defined by local law.


----------

